# It's soccer still fun if you are not scoring goals?



## Jamisfoes (Nov 3, 2021)

My 7 year old kid currently plays forward and scores the majority of goals on his team. He was new to the team and took someone else's forward spot. We are new to club soccer but know that no position assignment is guaranteed. I've been telling him that playing forward means you are the leader of the team and you have to act like one. I told him that in practice he has to be the first one to finish the laps, be the best in doing the drills. He listens to me and goes all out in the practice.

But knowing that kids develope at different rates and club is highly competitive, would soccer cease to be fun if one day he is not playing forward for his team? I just think soccer is not as fun if one is not scoring goals. Am I wrong in thinking this way?


----------



## NewUser27 (Nov 3, 2021)

This whole post is wrong.


----------



## Yousername (Nov 3, 2021)

My kid is the goalkeeper, so….. guess she’s not having much fun then, per your logic.


----------



## Jar!23 (Nov 3, 2021)

Is this a sarcastic post?  I can’t tell.


----------



## Jamisfoes (Nov 3, 2021)

I don't mean to start a controversy. I'm interested in what kids go through when they are are switched out of they're preferred position. Would love to hear from parents with kids that used to play forward and no longer. I honestly don't know. Not a soccer player myself.


----------



## Goforgoal (Nov 3, 2021)

While there are always exceptions, more often than not, kids scoring goals is more important to the parent than the kid themselves. Also, watch a bunch of professional games one of these days and count how many forwards you see wearing the Captain's armband, vs a Center Back or Goalkeeper. You might be surprised at who a team's leaders actually are.


----------



## lafalafa (Nov 3, 2021)

7 yr olds have a lot to learn, develop, and experience so take a holistic approach.

Scoring is fun so can be winning, getting a assist, making a good pass, freekicks, tackling, or just playing.

At these ages expand your perspective, have him play futsal where there is lots of touches, scoring, passing or other sports like basketball.

One of our kids was a scoring machine at the u younger ages but one best things his early coaches ever did is too teach him to play defense and other positions.  Would play a half or so at forward and the rest @ mid or defense.     Through out his young career and now into college his versatility has been key and has always gets a lot of minutes since he is still used on offense, midfield,  and defense and will switch up during the games.

Forward is a tough position full time and there is a lot of turnover,  scoring only gets harder as you move up and on.  The mental strength is one thing but the physical attributes of being fast along with the technical skills to beat multiple defenders and finish is a gift,. If they have that of course use it but remember they will change, grow, and need to keep developing overall not just in one area.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Nov 3, 2021)

Don't worry about how many goals your kid scores or how many W's your team has at this age.  Focus on kid's skills on ball and developing a love for the game.  Soccer is a true team sport where everyone attacks and everyone defends together.


----------



## Jamisfoes (Nov 3, 2021)

Are your kids getting forward specific attack training or defense specific training in their regular club practice? Or are these skills learned on their own/ private training/ from parents?


----------



## NorCalDad (Nov 3, 2021)

One of our kids was the top goal scorer by a big margin at U9s on his team.  While he enjoyed scoring goals, he really didn't like being the only one.  A couple of years later he's now attacking mid and scores maybe 10-20% of the goals.  Of course, no good coach is going to have a player play only one position at this age.  That's detrimental to their development.  It's part of the win-now mentality.  Our kid struggled with non-central positions initially.  If I were you I'd request your coach not always start him up top.  Also, no singular position is the "leader" role.


----------



## Jar!23 (Nov 3, 2021)

I've seen kids at a young age love to play in the back.  It's not all about scoring goals and the kid needs to understand and love the game, not just the goals.  My kid at a young age scored goals, not the most but probably the 2nd-3rd goal scorer on his team.  But it was pretty clear that his strength was passing and providing assists.  We loved talking about his assists.  Now the big field, goals are harder to come by.  Most games are 1-2 goal games.  He only scored 3 goals in the past year.  Played more defensively (defensive mid or right back).  We have fun talking about new things he is learning or doing like heading the ball, tackling, etc.  I took him to another team practice to check out another team and during the practice scrimmage the coach had him in right back.  He had the ball plenty of times and I'm glad he is versatile.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Nov 3, 2021)

Jamisfoes said:


> I just think soccer is not as fun if one is not scoring goals. Am I wrong in thinking this way?


Almost every player (forwards, mids, defenders) on my older kid's team was the leading scorer of their U7 AYSO teams.  You're worrying about a non-issue.  Not including Messi and Ronaldo, the best of the best pros in the world score only slightly more than 1 goal in every 2 games.

Wrong is a strong word, but your thinking is somewhat typical of a new soccer parent.  IMHO if you want to enjoy the club soccer journey, you need to invest the time to understand and watch soccer more.  Then you can truly appreciate what your kid does on the pitch even if he is not scoring goals. 

Those that don't invest in learning the game tend to worry the most about W-L and goals scored, complain non-stop about referees, and constantly yell "clear it".  My wife is in this category.


----------



## Dargle (Nov 3, 2021)

The vast majority of kids who were great goal scorers at age 7 stop being great goal scorers at some point, not because they've switched positions (although that happens as the goal scoring declines), but because they simply aren't good enough to score easily anymore.  They aren't skilled enough, they don't understand ball movement or movement off the ball, the defenders and goalkeepers get better and/or they lose the size/speed advantage that helped them early on.  Just based on the odds, that will be your kid one day and it may come fairly soon.  The movement to a large field and 11 v. 11 is the death knell for most early goal scorers.

If you don't want your kid to end up quitting because it's no longer fun when he almost inevitably stops scoring goals like he is now, then stop rewarding/praising goals, which are so frequently because of the lack of quality in the opposition, and start praising other things like holding up a ball, coming back to win a ball he or one of his teammates lost, creating space etc.


----------



## crush (Nov 3, 2021)

I appreciate what the OP is sharing.  People thought I was nuts when i first came on here to ask a few questions.  I take the position that everyone is honest and come on here for help.  Here's my help.  Some players want all the goals to be top goal scorer.  This can take place early in one's career or later.  My dd was quick and fast to the ball and coaches wanted her to score so the coach could win.  My dd didn't like that style because she likes to pass the rock to her pals on the team.  Scoring all the goals or most of them is not fun, moo.  Passing so others can taste glory is way more fun, moo.  I hope that helps Jamisfoes


----------



## RedDevilDad (Nov 3, 2021)

Not being critical... but, the kid is 7.  He doesn't even know if he wants to brush his teeth ever again let alone what position in what sport he wants to play even a year from now.  In a year, he might watch a YouTube video and decide he wants to be a ninja by night, inverted underwater basket weaver by day.  Just saying... in all honesty... take the pressure waaaaaay back. At 7, it's about having fun and general skill development.  I'm more worried about a 7 year old eating grass in between drills rather than how's his hold-up play. Figure out what part he enjoys and if it contributes to his development as a person... and then secondarily as an athlete then tertiary as a soccer player... then do that. 
Over the next 3-4 seasons, he should have extended runs at a wide variety of positions. 

If you make soccer about soccer, the kid loses.  You make soccer about being a better person, we all win.


----------



## watfly (Nov 3, 2021)

I know this is a soccer forum, but....

You know what I never hear from parents (although I'm sure they're out there).  My kid in kindergarten can count to 10 the fastest in his class and his small letters never go above that dotted line on the paper, while most of his classmates still poop their pants.  Should I have him stay at his current public school or should I drive him 30 miles to the closest private school?  Maybe he should move up a grade?  I don't want him to miss out on an academic scholarship for college.  What do you guys recommend?


----------



## timbuck (Nov 3, 2021)

Playing soccer should be fun.  As they get older- less goals are scored.  Lots of 1-0, 0-0, 1-1 scorelines.  If your team of 7 year olds is scoring a lot of goals, but only 1 or 2 kids are doing most of the scoring-  You are in the wrong place.

Soccer becomes "not fun" when your drive a few hours for each game and your kid doesn't play much.


----------



## Jamisfoes (Nov 3, 2021)

Having fun and working hard is not mutually exclusive. I don't think me telling him to finish laps first in practice is pushing too hard.


----------



## Emma (Nov 3, 2021)

watfly said:


> I know this is a soccer forum, but....
> 
> You know what I never hear from parents (although I'm sure they're out there).  My kid in kindergarten can count to 10 the fastest in his class and his small letters never go above that dotted line on the paper, while most of his classmates still poop their pants.  Should I have him stay at his current public school or should I drive him 30 miles to the closest private school?  Maybe he should move up a grade?  I don't want him to miss out on an academic scholarship for college.  What do you guys recommend?


I recommend you drive that extra 30 miles because he might learn bad habits (Ed Sheeran) like his current classmates and start pooping his pants while writing above the dotted line.


----------



## crush (Nov 3, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Playing soccer should be fun. * As they get older- less goals are scored.  Lots of 1-0, 0-0, 1-1 scorelines.*  If your team of 7 year olds is scoring a lot of goals, but only 1 or 2 kids are doing most of the scoring-  You are in the wrong place.
> 
> Soccer becomes "not fun" when your drive a few hours for each game and your kid doesn't play much.


I was told this back in the day tim buck.  However, were so watered down in Socal that it's not uncommon to see 9-0, 14-1 and 6-0 with the older girls now.  Check old ECNL scoreboard ticker from 2016 and their were only 8 teams and it was 1-0 all the time.  No Jackson or Turner going for hat tricks every weekend.  My dd was taught at younger age that you might only get 1 or two shots if your going against the true elite players when you get older.  Soccer is mental anguish for so many girls.  Watch Tic Tok.  Girls are so stressed about getting into college as a soccer player.   Math is causing emotional pain.  Some parents will just pay someone to take the fucking test for their kid and that is no joke.  SAT test takers is the norm.  That is called being enabler btw and is not solving the problem with soccer.  Some of you are very slow at learning and admitting your all wrong about school and soccer.  The two need to be separate and I mean quickly, for the sake of everyone and soccer.  Talk about being hijacked.....


----------



## Yousername (Nov 3, 2021)

Jamisfoes said:


> Having fun and working hard is not mutually exclusive. I don't think me telling him to finish laps first in practice is pushing too hard.


Can I recommend you go back and read what a lot of parents are saying on this thread? There’s a lot of parents of older kids who’ve chimed in on here, and they are saying that at 7 years old, the fundamental thing you should be focusing on is making sure the kid is having fun. Are they having fun being the first to finish laps, or are they rolling their eyes and tuning you out, with the “ugh… there they go again”blank stare? If it’s the latter, then back off. At 7, if you want them to invest and play in this sport long term, you GOTTA get them to fall in love with the sport. Believe me, there will be Pah-LENTY of times you’ll be ragging on them for not putting in the effort and energy when you know they can do better. For right now, let them fall in love with the game. Let them learn how to listen to the coach. If the coach does their job right, they’ll take a group of goofing off, giggling, wrestling dinguses and be able to have them more focused, listening and following instructions. Coaches coach. Parents cheer. End of lesson.


----------



## Yousername (Nov 3, 2021)

I say all this because most self-aware parents on here will attest that we have all been guilty of sitting right where you are now, and either had someone take us aside and give us permission to let off the gas on our kids, or we learned the hard way by having an all- out screaming match with a kid who tells us how much we ruined the sport for them with being so obsessed with them being the best. Take it from all of us… you and your kid will have a much better journey.


----------



## Jamisfoes (Nov 3, 2021)

I know what you are saying about not killing the love for soccer. I don't think what I'm asking him will turn him off. The 3 kids that consistently finish the laps first are forwards anyways. But now with my kid gunning to be the first, the other two kids have been picking up their pace as well. It's healthy competition. Coaches see this.


----------



## lafalafa (Nov 4, 2021)

Jamisfoes said:


> I know what you are saying about not killing the love for soccer. I don't think what I'm asking him will turn him off. The 3 kids that consistently finish the laps first are forwards anyways. But now with my kid gunning to be the first, the other two kids have been picking up their pace as well. It's healthy competition. Coaches see this.


Motivation can come in different forms but if you're going to emphasis certain things pick you're battles wisely.

What you do with a ball is far more important vs running laps.   I know players who where never first in drills or laps but managed to set records or come up big when the challenge was presented.   Speed with a ball can be much different vs just running.

Of course running is a huge part of the game especially on the big field where 8-9 miles a game worth is not uncommon for box to box mids.  However, running without a ball might not be the best use of practice time.  Fitness and endurance is something that can worked on without a coach and the better use of a coaches times is to focus on teaching skills and other things vs just running around.

I can't every remember many or any coaches that carried where our players placed in drills,. Normally in the middle to first third of the group but yeah always put in the work at practices.


----------



## outside! (Nov 4, 2021)

Jamisfoes said:


> I know what you are saying about not killing the love for soccer. I don't think what I'm asking him will turn him off. The 3 kids that consistently finish the laps first are forwards anyways. But now with my kid gunning to be the first, the other two kids have been picking up their pace as well. It's healthy competition. Coaches see this.


Speed solves many problems in soccer. Your kid is one of the fast ones now, hence he scores a lot. If he is lucky, he will stay fast compared to his peers, but that does not always happen. I promise you he will run up against defenders that are faster than he is and he better have some tools to deal with that.

Keep the soccer part fun. Your job is to encourage and support. Let the coach be the coach. I've been there with two kids. One that was always fast and is playing D1 soccer now and one that worked his ass off over the years to go from not being good enough to make the team with his buddies to being voted "most improved" by his HS team and "players player" by his HS coaches his senior year. They both put in the hard work on their own because they loved the game.

My advice, buy a camera, shut up on the sidelines, ask your player what they want to do and support them 100%. Let him play futsal or hispanic league soccer to develop some skills. If he is a natural dribbler, make sure he can lift his head and pass. If he relies on speed, make sure he learns some ball skills and can still lift his head and pass. If he still loves soccer in a couple of years, look around for a good trainer that keeps it fun.


----------



## STX (Nov 4, 2021)

Jamisfoes said:


> My 7 year old kid currently plays forward and scores the majority of goals on his team. He was new to the team and took someone else's forward spot. We are new to club soccer but know that no position assignment is guaranteed. I've been telling him that playing forward means you are the leader of the team and you have to act like one. I told him that in practice he has to be the first one to finish the laps, be the best in doing the drills. He listens to me and goes all out in the practice.
> 
> But knowing that kids develope at different rates and club is highly competitive, would soccer cease to be fun if one day he is not playing forward for his team? I just think soccer is not as fun if one is not scoring goals. Am I wrong in thinking this way?


Two points that are only somewhat related to your questions…

Any coach that is having 7 year olds run laps in practice is almost certainly a bad coach.

Being a forward has zero to do with being a leader of a team. Most captains at any level are the ones who do the dirty work and little things right. Scoring goals has nothing to do with being a leader.


----------



## Socal-Soccer-Dad (Nov 7, 2021)

Jamisfoes said:


> My 7 year old kid currently plays forward and scores the majority of goals on his team. He was new to the team and took someone else's forward spot. We are new to club soccer but know that no position assignment is guaranteed. I've been telling him that playing forward means you are the leader of the team and you have to act like one. I told him that in practice he has to be the first one to finish the laps, be the best in doing the drills. He listens to me and goes all out in the practice.
> 
> But knowing that kids develope at different rates and club is highly competitive, would soccer cease to be fun if one day he is not playing forward for his team? I just think soccer is not as fun if one is not scoring goals. Am I wrong in thinking this way?


Not going to judge the premise of the question but to just answer the question as it is stated: I think it is wrong to think that way because I think it would totally depend on the kid. 

I think some kids WILL lose fun in soccer if they no longer score all the time. I think this is a recipe to lose interest early because they won't always get to score all the goals for some of the reasons others have mentioned (your kid may lose the striker position or as he gets older the scores won't be 8-6 anymore but 1-0 or even 0-0).

My kid actually plays mostly striker as well and scores most of the goals on his team but he is having the most fun when he's making great passes or tries a new move on the field and succeeds. 

I think other kids can find joy in making a great save as a goalie or a great tackle as a center back as the game progresses to 9v9 and 11v11 and start specializing more in positions as well. 

I also don't think a striker/forward is the leader of the team. I think being a leader on the team has more to do with mental maturity than physical skills (but these are not mutually exclusive so a player can be the most skilled, hardest working, and also mature). But I don't think there's anything wrong with telling him that he should act like one and try to do his best. If that makes him go all out in practice, I think that's positive and you should continue to motivate him.

Having said all that.... I play in an adult rec soccer league and yes... it is more fun when I score goals... and I also watch a lot of European soccer... and yes... as a fan, I'd rather have a 5-4 game than a 0-0 game... so yea, there's that.


----------



## focomoso (Nov 9, 2021)

Jamisfoes said:


> Are your kids getting forward specific attack training or defense specific training in their regular club practice? Or are these skills learned on their own/ private training/ from parents?


At 7, the only skills worth worrying about are foot speed and touch. Everything else comes from those.


----------



## focomoso (Nov 9, 2021)

Also, why is this in the boys DA section? It's way too early to worry about that.


----------



## watfly (Nov 10, 2021)

focomoso said:


> At 7, the only skills worth worrying about are foot speed and touch. Everything else comes from those.


Yes touch, in particular getting a lot of touches.  Dribbling around the house (Mom's love that), rebounding against garage door etc.  Wouldn't worry too much about foot speed per se, but pay close attention to proper running form.  It's hard to correct bad running forming like floppy or alligator arms as they get older.



focomoso said:


> Also, why is this in the boys DA section? It's way too early to worry about that.


Pfft, we have parents here talking about college scholarships for 6-8 yo.


----------



## Yousername (Nov 10, 2021)

watfly said:


> Yes touch, in particular getting a lot of touches.  *Dribbling around the house (Mom's love that),* rebounding against garage door etc.  Wouldn't worry too much about foot speed per se, but pay close attention to proper running form.  It's hard to correct bad running forming like floppy or alligator arms as they get older.
> 
> 
> Pfft, we have parents here talking about college scholarships for 6-8 yo.


Mom’s best friend for indoor dribbling:



			Amazon.com


----------

